# I am south korean who wanna share something about IBS



## Shin hyeok Kang (Sep 18, 2016)

Hello 
I am south korean suffering from this syndrome about for 11years.(from age 16 old to present age 27)
My symtoms are too much gas generating and leaky gas
The latter has not happen to me at first
But it is the major culprit of my misery and stressful life
I have been fallen in despair since first time...
Though I've met some physicians, I failed to make them understand my situaion...
Please give me some tips for this


----------



## ims99 (Sep 25, 2016)

do you have any pain? use vegetables in your diet and drink lot of water ,plus antispasmodic drugs and anti-depressants will help


----------

